

How do I manage all the good links of Hacker News - pnhoang

Everyday I read a lot of articles on Hacker News, what is the best way to manage all of these good links and articles. Sometimes it is an article, I can send it to Instapaper, sometimes it is a reference document, I save it to my Favourites bar in the browswer Chrome, sometimes it is a source code in GitHub, I added it to my watch list, etc. The question is: How do I manage all of these good links, when I want them, I can easily find them, from every places that I saved. Someone has a good solution for this? Please share. Thank you.
======
revorad
Upvote the things you like and go to
<http://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=pnhoang>

~~~
pnhoang
Ahh ok, thank you. I do not know that.

------
jaz
I signed up for Pinboard[1] to manage interesting links I find. All links I
save get tagged with meaningful tags so they're easier to find later.

[1] <http://www.pinboard.in>

~~~
pnhoang
Thank you, I'll see, but social networking tools are too many. I use almost
everything, but the problem remains how to look at what you want to find in
one place.

